# Venus Optics will soon announce a Laowa CF Argus 25mm f/0.95 for APS-C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2022)

> Venus Optics continues to aggressively release new lenses for the Canon RF mount. These are manual focus lenses, but Venus Optics seems to be releasing some pretty unique lenses that are quite well reviewed.
> Venus Optics will officially announce the long rumoured Laowa Argus 25mm f/0.95 lens for both the Canon EF-M and Canon RF mounts tomorrow. This would be a fun lens on the EOS R10 and EOS R7.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Oct 24, 2022)

F/0.95 and APO is an incredible combination, assuming it's reasonably sharp. Too much, er, 'character' would ruin it for me.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 24, 2022)

Steve Balcombe said:


> F/0.95 and APO is an incredible combination, assuming it's reasonably sharp. Too much, er, 'character' would ruin it for me.


Very few so-called APO lenses are apochromatic, unfortunately. Remember the Sigmas with their CAs, despite being named APO...
And I doubt this F/0.95 will deserve the adjective.


----------



## shadow (Oct 25, 2022)

I see Canon rebates-discounts on EF-M (as though they are getting ready for clearance?), and 3rd party Sigma and Rokinon EF-M lens, then this appears. I don't get it.


----------

